# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Humanitarna udruga za sretnije dijete Zvjezdica

## Maya&Leon

Drage forumašice i forumaši,

*Od danas se naša mala/velika Humanitarna Udruga Zvjezdica se ponosi vlastitom web stranicom http://www.zvjezdica.hr (link i u potpisu) * 
Molim Vas da odvojite 3 minute vremena i pogledate stranicu koja dovoljno govori sama za sebe, te pokušatjte pronaći načina da sudjelujete u radu ove plemenite Udruge i pomognete onima koji su odlučili vratiti osmjeh tamo gdje je najpotrebniji - na dječja lica  

Kontakt osoba ove Udruge je g. Nenad Petrović, potpredsjednik, a sve upite možete prosljeđivati i direktno sa stranice. Upite možete prosljeđivati i meni (PP) - vršim "svetu" dužnost logističke podrške , neumorno širim vijesti i ne dam se smesti  

Humanitarna udruga je potpuno neprofitna organizacija a ljudi koji su uključeni u rad Udruge rade to ISKLJUČIVO NA VOLONTERSKOJ bazi (radi se mahom o liječnicima, rođacima, znancima, obiteljima oboljelih) a Udruzi možete pomoći na puno načina: kupnjom ovih prekrasnih didaktičkih igračaka (kada bi mjesečno prodali 10-ak igračaka naši tekući problemi bi bili rješeni..  ), donacijama koje ne moraju nužno biti novčanog karaktera (sve što nam pomaže u izradi ovakvih igračaka je i više nego dobrodošlo - drvo, boja, strojevi, radna snaga, dobra volja )!

U tijeku je donacija dječjem odjelu onkologije u Rijeci, a ideja ima još pregršt (zna li netko osobu koja zna izrađivati lutkarske igračke MOLIM da se javi!!!) , čekamo toplije vrijeme da ponovo pokrenemo proizvodnju punom parom (budući da se igračke izrađuju u vlastitim podrumima).
Također - fale nam 2 malo jača računala na kojim bi se moglo u autocadu nacrtati i prenijeti u "život" sve one divne ideje koje za sada obitavaju samo u našim glavama i . 
Ok, poslali smo upit za donaciju računala u jednu veću zagrebačku firmu kojoj je baš to prodajno područje, no  kao i što to obično biva - malo nade polažemo u to.....

Molim proslijedite svim Vašim znancima i prijateljima adresu http://www.zvjezdica.hr – pomognite nam u radu da omogućimo mnogim malim  sretnije sutra.

Unaprijed Vam svima neizmjerno zahvaljujem(o). 

Maja 

_________________
Humanitarna udruga za sretnije dijete Zvjezdica

http://www.zvjezdica.hr

----------


## Maya&Leon

Željela bih vam svima zahvaliti, u ime naše Udruge, za povećanu posjećenost našoj maloj stranici *www.zvjezdica.hr*, nadam se da ste pronašli nešto interesantno za sebe/svoje dijete/prijatelja ili sl, te vas molim da i dalje posjećujete našu stranicu i širite informaciju o njoj. 

Donacija za dječji odjel onkologije u Rijeci je gotovo spremna i samo što nije krenula na put našim malim hrabrim bolesnicima, i to nas sve jako veseli.

*Moram vas moliti još jednu stvar: pomalo nam ističu zalihe drveta iz kojeg nastaju ove prekrasne igračke, a radi se o drvetu JOHA, a dimenzije koje nam trebaju su sljedeće: debljina daske je 2,5 cm, dužina daske je 100 cm a visina je 18 cm. Daske tih dimenzija bi trebale biti potpuno suhe i dobro pošmirglane (tj.. da ne budu grube). Ukoliko nam netko može pomoći oko nabavke ovih daski (ili me može uputiti gdje da se obratim) molim da mi se javi na PM - biti ćemo vam do neba zahvalni  :D  :D  :D .*

Iako nam se nitko još do sada nije javio u vezi kompjutera ili mogućnosti izrade lutaka, i dalje ne gubimo nadu....   :Love:  

Veliki pozdrav!

----------


## Rene2

Igračke su vam prekrasne!  :Naklon:

----------


## Maya&Leon

... HVALA   :Love:  

I sa ponosom mogu reći da će naša donacija za onkološki odjel bolnici Rijeka biti isporučen PRIJE Uskrsa  :D  i to nas JAKO veseli   :Heart:   :Heart:  

*Molim vas sve da se uključite u naš dobrotvorni rad, na koji god način odaberete,  jer ovo radimo otvorena srca za one kojima je naša pomoć potrebna.*

 :Love:

----------


## Maya&Leon

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Djeci onkološkog odjela bolnice u Rijeci Uskršnji zekonja stiže sutra, dakle i prije blagdana  :D  :D  :D 

Bili su jako zahvalni i iznenađeni našim činom donacije a mi smo SVI strašno veseli što je Zekonja uspio razveseliti male bolesnike na vrijeme!

Idemo hrabno dalje!!

 :Love:

----------


## Maya&Leon

_Budući da je na jednom topiku postavljeno konkretno pitanje oko cijene igračaka, ponavljam moj cijeli odgovor:_

Bojim se da cijena naše Zvjezdice u ovom društvu (mislim na ostale navedene velike proizvođače) nije konkurentna, ali to je zato što *kupnjom jedne igračke donirate još jednu u dobrotvorne svrhe*. Naglašavam da su SVE IGRAČKE ručni rad našeg divnog gospodina Nenada, a u svaku igračku je ugrađeno puuuno rada, ljubavi i volje. 

Na žalost, mi nemamo druge mogućnosti za financiranje. 
Konkretno, da odgovorim na pitanje: cijena 1 didaktičke igračke se kreće oko 100 kuna. 
Za točnu informaciju molim javiti se na KONTAKT na našoj stranici, sa upitom za konkretnu igračku, odgovor stiže brzo i precizno! 

Nadam se da sam ovom informacijom malo rasvjetlila brojne upite koje smo imali u zadnje vrijeme, no često smo se susretali sa komentarom da je ta cijena previsoka. Slažem se da nije jeftino (naročito u poplavi nekvalitetnih jeftinih igračaka), u današnje vrijeme kada je potrebno paziti na svaku kunu, no uzevši u obzir narav i smisao naše Humanitarne organizacije... ma biti će najbolje da citiram sa naše web stranice: 

*"Mi smo grupa entuzijasta, čvrstog uvjerenja i nepokolebljiva u namjeri da svoj projekt dovedemo do kraja. Želimo i hoćemo darivati djecu drvenim didaktičkim igračkama, koja boluju od teških bolesti i liječe se na onkološkim odjelima hrvatskih bolnica, djecu sa posebnim potrebama i djecu bez roditelja."* 

I ponovo.... veliko vam hvala svima koji ste pomogli radu naše Udruge.

----------


## ivarica

ako niste dobili racunalo, vidi ovdje
http://www.zamirzine.net/spip.php?article6142

----------


## Jelka

> Udruzi možete pomoći na puno načina: kupnjom ovih prekrasnih didaktičkih igračaka (kada bi mjesečno prodali 10-ak igračaka naši tekući problemi bi bili rješeni..  ), donacijama koje ne moraju nužno biti novčanog karaktera (sve što nam pomaže u izradi ovakvih igračaka je i više nego dobrodošlo - drvo, boja, strojevi, *radna snaga*, dobra volja )!


Jel mi možeš pliz pojasniti, tj. primjerom objasniti što znači boldano? Naime, u mojoj firmi se naveliko priča o CSR-u (društveno odgovorno poslovanje), ja zadužena za to, pa svim silama želim usmjeriti projekt na potrebitu dječicu. I to kroz aktivno sudjelovanje zaposlenih, naravno pored "običnih" donacija. Pa mi se ovo što govoriš čini jako zanimljivo.

Može i na pp, ak ćemo u detalje.

P.S. Ne znam gdje se pričalo o cijeni igračaka, ali u ovom slučaju ona zaista nije bitna. Svaka vam čast na trudu!   :Love:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> ako niste dobili racunalo, vidi ovdje
> http://www.zamirzine.net/spip.php?article6142


Hvala na trudu   :Kiss:  , raspitati ćemo se (iako smo se već javili na jedan natječaj za donaciju pa čekamo odgovor)

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Maya&Leon prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Udruzi možete pomoći na puno načina: kupnjom ovih prekrasnih didaktičkih igračaka (kada bi mjesečno prodali 10-ak igračaka naši tekući problemi bi bili rješeni..  ), donacijama koje ne moraju nužno biti novčanog karaktera (sve što nam pomaže u izradi ovakvih igračaka je i više nego dobrodošlo - drvo, boja, strojevi, *radna snaga*, dobra volja )!
> 
> 
> Jel mi možeš pliz pojasniti, tj. primjerom objasniti što znači boldano? Naime, u mojoj firmi se naveliko priča o CSR-u (društveno odgovorno poslovanje), ja zadužena za to, pa svim silama želim usmjeriti projekt na potrebitu dječicu. I to kroz aktivno sudjelovanje zaposlenih, naravno pored "običnih" donacija. Pa mi se ovo što govoriš čini jako zanimljivo.
> 
> P.S. Ne znam gdje se pričalo o cijeni igračaka, ali u ovom slučaju ona zaista nije bitna. Svaka vam čast na trudu!


Draga Jelka, nama je radna snaga potrebna u obliku volontera koji su voljni naučiti kako se izrađuju naše igračke i potom to isto i raditi. 
Za sada te igračke izrađuje jedino naš predobri g. Nenad (koji je također "optužen" i za vrhunski dizajn i kvalitetu) a na žalost, pored izrade donacija nismo u mogućnosti primiti veći broj narudžbi, koliko god bismo to žarko željeli. Naime, već sam prije rekla da bi nam direktna prodaja igrački omogućila puno više prostora "za disanje", a samim time i veći broj donacija bolnicama, moram naglasiti da smo svi mi VOLONTERI koji ovo radimo isključivo u slobodno vrijeme, kojeg na žalost često nema dovoljno, pored obaveza, obitelji i sl.
Dakle, ako je netko voljan RADITI, bilo bi nam jako drago da se javi....   :Love:

----------


## Maya&Leon

I sada kada sam se već toliko raspisala, željela bih dodati još nešto:

U tijeku nam je izrada igrački za Opću bolnicu Slavonski Brod, odjel pedijatrije, a sve bi trebalo biti gotovo vrlo skoro. 
Nakon toga u planu je donacija igračaka bolnici u Splitu - javiti ću točno kojoj.

Također, najavljujem novosti u našem programu, koje će zasigurno oduševiti sve roditelje jednako kako su oduševile i nas. 

Do idućeh pisanja i novosti,   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Maya&Leon

*NOVO NOVO NOVO NOVO NOVO!*

Bili smo zaista brzi sa najavljenim novostima (čeka se još samo popratni tekst), pa evo redom:

Na našoj stranici www.zvjezdica.com možete  pod rubrikom OSOBNA IMENA vidjeti što je prekrasno izašlo iz radionice g. Nenada: drveni šareni natpis imena vašeg djeteta za vrata dječje sobe ili zid ili... poklon nećacima, djeci prijatelja, susjedima, dragim osobama..? 
Budući da sam imala tu privilegiju osobno vidjeti kako to izgleda, moram vam priznati da sam O D U Š E V LJ E N A! 

Natpis je 22 cm visine i 16 cm širine (svako slovo je širine 2,5 cm), šarenih jasnih i veselih boja, dostupan u 3 varijante (likovi): Kralj ili Klaun ili Zvjezdoznanac . 
Na našu žalost fotografije nisu ispale baš onako kako smo se nadali pa doživljaj nije potpun (dosta se slabo vide oči likova), no mislim da smo uspjeli slikom uhvatiti svu   :Heart:   unesenu u naše nove prijatelje.

Pomislite kako bi mogli lijepo razveseliti svoje (ili tuđe?) dijete ovakvim personaliziranim poklonom i ono najvažnije: KUPNJOM AUTOMATSKI DONIRATE NAŠOJ UDRUZI a mi vašu donaciju pretvaramo u novu igračku koja će naći svoj put u  :Heart:  bolesne, napuštene ili djece sa posebnim potrebama.

 :Love:

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako niste dobili racunalo, vidi ovdje
> http://www.zamirzine.net/spip.php?article6142
> 
> 
> Hvala na trudu   , raspitati ćemo se (iako smo se već javili na jedan natječaj za donaciju pa čekamo odgovor)


mali savjet iskusne: nikad ne cekaj natjecaje za donacije   :Smile:

----------


## Maya&Leon

Dragi moji forumaši, 

hvala vam na velikom interesu za naš novi projekt zvan *IMENA*, puno posjećujete našu stranicu, ima dosta upita i interes je popriličan, dakle svidjela vam se ideja, kao i nama....

Želim da znate kako i dalje vrijedno radimo, donacija za bolnicu  Slavonski Brod je u izradi (uf, uf opet nam fali vremena i   d o b r o v o lj a ca), iskreno smo uvjereni da ćemo uspjeti dovršiti sve do kraja mjeseca (dragi naš Nenade -   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  )

Nadalje, slijedi donacija za KBC Split, klinika za pedijatriju - odjel hematoonkologije.

Isto tako, u narednim mjesecima predstoji nam razrada jednog potencijalno izvrsnog projekta, ali pst, ne smijem više reći - no vjerujem da ćemo vas OPET ugodno iznenaditi.

Sve koji nisu vidjeli našu stranicu pozivam ponovo da to učine na www.zvjezdica.hr te *sudjeluju u donacijama na način koji im odgovara*. 

Veliki  :Bye:   naše male grupe entuzijasta!

Do idućeg pisanja   :Love:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Danas nam je stidao drveni brod iz zvjezdice i moram reći da je prekrasan! Izgleda puno bolje nego na slici, a uz brod smo još na poklon dobili i svjetionik, malu hrid i podložak za brod. Gospodin s kojim sam kontaktirala je izuzetno ljubazan. 
> A ono što me najviše veseli je da će još neko dijete (uz moje) dobiti jednu igračku.


Uporna mama, izrazito nam je drago da si zadovoljna brodićem, takvo zadovoljstvo je smisao naše Udruge! 
Vrlo smo ponosni na dizajn i kvalitetu naših igračaka koji udovoljavaju najvišim standardima. 

Od  želimo veselo i bezbrižno igranje tvojim mališanima, kao i svim onim mrvicama kojima smo donirali ili ćemo tek donirati naše igračke  

Ponovo vas pozivam da pogledate naše stranice (u potpisu je link) i pomognete radu naše Udruge na način koji vam to najviše odgovara...

----------


## pomikaki

ja sam baš naručila kocke za poklon curici naših prijatelja, trebamo doći na rođendan a muka mi je od kupovanja plastičnih igračaka, pa mi je ovo dobrodošla promjena!
Planiram naručiti i neki brodić za sebe   :Grin:   da kocke ne putuju same, ali bilo mi je bitno da gospodin Nenad bude gotov  na vrijeme pa sam to ostavila za drugi put. 
Igračke su mi super!

----------


## Maya&Leon

:Heart:  Pomikaki: hvala na podršci i pohvali za igračke, uvijek nam je drago čuti takve stvari i sa zadovoljstvom ponavljamo da nam takvi komentari i tople riječi zaista PUNE BATERIJE i daju NOVU SNAGU iznova i iznova....

_A evo i naših novosti:_

*Prije 2 dana smo poslali dugo očekivanu donaciju - paket drvenih didaktičkih igračaka za bolnicu u Slavonskom Brodu koja nam se eto zbog već poznatih boljkica (kroničan manjak vremena i hm.... ostalog) neplanirano produžila za mjesec dana, no MI SMO SRETNI!!*
_(dragi naš Nenade još jednom   )_

*OVOGA PUTA ŽELIMO SPECIJALNO SRDAČNO ZAHVALITI SVIMA KOJI SU KUPNJOM NAŠIH IGRAČAKA, POLICA I BRODOVA OMOGUĆILI DA DONIRANE IGRAČKE UOPĆE STIGNU DO NAŠIH MALIH BOLESNIH PRIJATELJA U BOLNICI SLAVONSKI BROD*

Da nije bilo svih vas koji vjerujete u ZVJEZDICU i vas koji ste se već uvjerili u kvalitetu naših igračaka a ponajviše vjerovali u plemenitost nastojanja da i manje sretnoj djeci omogućimo što više smijeha na licima naš rad bi bio skoro nemoguć   :Love:  

Sa žaljenjem smo primorani konstatirati da niti jednu zatraženu donaciju, ma koliko ona bila mala i beznačajna velikim tvrtkama od kojih smo ih zatražili (vrlo rado bi ih imenovala   :Sad:   ali zbog ev. edita administratora neću) nismo dobili, ali... kako je to lijepo naš Nenad rekao_ "Mi nastavljamo dalje, nakon radnog vremena, službenih putovanja, dežurstava u bolnicama, nastavljamo nesmiljenim žarom sa piljenjem, šmirglanjem i bojanjem igračaka za naše male bolesnike, djecu sa posebnim potrebama i djecu bez roditelja."_

Nadalje, u tijeku je izrada našeg novog projekta kojim ćemo, duboko vjerujemo, omogućiti još veći broj donacija i putem kojeg ćemo biti financijski neovisniji a time i snažniji.

MI IDEMO DALJE!

Veliki pozdrav, budite uz nas i dalje   :Love:

----------


## titimita

Ja bih samo komentirala da su igračke prekrasne, čovjek se gotovo ne može odlučiti koju bi kupio...A Nenad je preljubazna osoba koja odgovara na mailove brzinom munje   :Smile:  

Bravo svima iz Zvjezdice, koliko god Vas ima!!! 

 :Heart:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Ja bih samo komentirala da su igračke prekrasne, čovjek se gotovo ne može odlučiti koju bi kupio...A Nenad je preljubazna osoba koja odgovara na mailove brzinom munje   
> 
> Bravo svima iz Zvjezdice, koliko god Vas ima!!!


  :Kiss:  

(p.s. nema nas puno ali smo uporni   :Wink:   )

----------


## Maya&Leon

_Molba za pomoć:_

U sklopu izrade našeg novog projekta potrebne su nam kartonske kutije dimenzija cca 30x30x25 cm sa prozirnom prednjom stranicom (folija plastika ili sl.) a koje će služiti kao poklon/pakiranje za pojedinačnu igračku. 

Da li netko radi u kartonskoj/ambalažnoj industriji ili me može uputiti gdje bih mogla pitati za izradu takvih kutija (osim Dunapack, Belišće i slične velike kuće), obzirom da do sada nisam imala sreće   :Grin:  (nitko ne želi petljati sa malim brojem kutija   :Sad:  )

Hvala vam na odgovorima i pomoći!   :Heart:

----------

